# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Plug And Navigate ROBOTS for smart factories (PAN-ROBOTS), Seventh Framework Programme project, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/PanRobotsProject

facebook.com/PanRobotsProject

twitter.com/panrobots

linkedin.com/company/pan-robots

----------


## Airicist

PAN-Robots Projects: AGV's 

Published on May 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

PAN-Robots Intermediate video 

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

PAN - ROBOTS TRAILER 

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"PAN-ROBOTS: Automating logistics for the factory of the future"

April 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SysDev: PalletLoading

----------


## Airicist

PAN-Robots final video

Published on Oct 21, 2015

----------

